# Horse hates his new trailer



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

So as I mentioned in a previous thread, I thought my horse hated his new trailer. Today I found out it's worse than I thought. Two weeks ago, my horse gave me a hard time about standing in his new trailer long enough for me to get the butt bar up. Today, we went to a clinic. He was a bit reluctant to go in when we were leaving, but a little giggle of grain did the trick. We did our clinic, had a great time, and then proceeded to spend close to 2 hours trying to get him into the trailer. It took 4 of us working a series of butt pulleys, crops, and someone inside steering to get him in. I am so bummed. 

Before this trailer, he has previously been in a featherlite straight load with ramp, and three different slant load step ups all with no issues whatsoever. He practically self loaded. I just don't get it. 

I have two options. I can resell this trailer and try something else, or put a ramp on this one which I think may be the cause of his dislike, but who the hell knows. At $4.25 for gas, I can't afford to keep bringing the truck up to barn just to hook it to the trailer so we can practice loading. Feeding him in it everyday for a few weeks is not an option because he is at a boarding stable. 

Since I have no idea of why he hates this thing, which option makes more sense? Sell it or modify it and hope it's just a ramp issue?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What is the trailer you ended up getting?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

MBP -- how does the trailer pull? It kind of sounds like he is OK going into the trailer, but after the ride to the show & after the show, he has issues. If he didn't have "after show" nerves before, ie. with other trailers, that leads me to think that perhaps it is the way the trailer handles on the road. Maybe the suspension isn't very good? Maybe something is banging around inside or outside and making him nervous. 

I also asked before about the interior of this trailer vs. others he had been in. Sometimes the colour of the interior will make them nervous, esp. if it is dark. What about the front hatches -- are there enough to open up to make the trailer seem larger while loading?

But, I'm starting to lean toward the ride of the trailer itself. Can you take the trailer down a quiet road with you inside and someone else driving? That might give you some insight.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MBP, ask someone to pull the trailer for little bit while you are IN the trailer (no horse of course). If something is wrong (like too noisy somewhere) you'll at least rule it out. BTW, I did it myself with my old trailer (tiny light Valley): I asked my neighbor to drive me around while I was "checking it out".

I traded my trailer for different one recently and those hay holders (whatever the name is) were EXTREMELY noisy when the trailer moved. So I wrapped them in plastic to eliminate the noise.

P.S. I didn't find feeding in trailer to be helpful at all....


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. The trailer I got is a 2 horse straight load with hay mangers in front. It is an all aluminum trailer so it is grey inside. I don't think the color is a factor since he's traveled in all aluminum's most of his rides and never had an issue. I'm not sure about the suspension. It was very recently serviced. Would that be something they would have checked? I know they repacked the bearings whatever the frig that means. I agree that it's probably the ride itself since he becomes more reluctant to go in with each ride. Where that doesn't make sense is that I am being very cautious since I'm new to trailering, while all his other rides were at the hand of my friend who drives 80 mph. I would think he's gotten far bumpier rides from her. I would also think that, if it was a bumpy ride, he would be yelling and kicking back there while we're moving. but he's dead quiet. I know from my the truck side, it does seem to tug a bit when we're going slower on windy roads. I'm told that is normal from others who trailer themselves. Once we're on the highway, I don't even know it's back there. We are going to do human pulling human on Friday so I can check for loud things.

My friend who originally trained him and sold him to me thinks she can get him right in, so we're going to try to load him tomorrow. I already told her my money is on Puck, but at least it will show me if he's just giving me the finger or if it's really the trailer.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

what brand and age is the trailer. That will help to know more about the quality and suspension


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

2002 Featherlite model 9407, straight load 2 horse bumper pull step up.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Is he more used to slant loads? Straight load trailers can be harder for horses to balance in. I second the idea of taking a ride in it.

You may want to check your tire pressures to make sure they are correct. Many tow vehicles require additional rear tire pressure to haul. For a bumper pull, equalizer bars and a sway bar help immensely. Packing the wheel bearings has really nothing to do with how the trailer will ride, buy you should have it done annually or every 3,000 miles depending on how much you haul. You should also check all of your grease zerks and make sure they get a pump of grease. If you have loose chains banging, you can get foam PVC pipe covers (similar to water/fun noodles) that are fitted for different sizes.

Trailers don't usually have a "suspension" unless you have added an air ride or air bags. What you would generally check is that the axles are aligned. Commonly, lighter weight axles (ie 3,000lb) will warp with use and need to be realigned. Normally this would be evident by funny tire wear. Personally, I only buy trailers with 7-8,000lb axles to lessen this problem. On the subject of tires, you should also check that your tires are the proper "load range" for the performance you need. Manufacturers will put the cheapest lowest range tire they can get away with on.

With one horse in a two horse, you shouldn't even feel it behind the tow vehicle. What are you towing with? Are you running it in "tow/haul mode" or taking it out of "overdrive" or whatever the manufacturer recommends? Also, are you loading him on the driver's side?

You may want to check Shocker Hitch - Air Suspension Trailer Hitches out. If we hadn't spent what we have on our set up years ago, we would have bought one. I have friends who use it to tow a 4-horse behind their motor home and swear it is amazing.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

CCH said:


> Is he more used to slant loads? Straight load trailers can be harder for horses to balance in. I second the idea of taking a ride in it.
> 
> You may want to check your tire pressures to make sure they are correct. Many tow vehicles require additional rear tire pressure to haul. For a bumper pull, equalizer bars and a sway bar help immensely. Packing the wheel bearings has really nothing to do with how the trailer will ride, buy you should have it done annually or every 3,000 miles depending on how much you haul. You should also check all of your grease zerks and make sure they get a pump of grease. If you have loose chains banging, you can get foam PVC pipe covers (similar to water/fun noodles) that are fitted for different sizes.
> 
> ...


He's been in both straights and slants with no problems. We had taken the divider out yesterday in an effort to get him in. When I got back to the barn, he was standing at an angle, so he does seem to prefer slant. That's not a big problem. We're alone most of the time so he can stand however he wants. 

I am towing in tow/haul mode. My truck is a 3/4 ton Chevy so I'm way good to go on towing capacity. The tires are inflated with higher PSI in the rears for towing. I don't get why it seems to pull back when we're going slower. The trailer brake controller is set a little on the lower side, so I doubt the brakes are engaging unnecessarily. I'm still so new to this, I'm not really sure.

I'll check the trailer tires for uneven wear. They are the only thing that look a little old on the trailer, so that might be all it is.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

He may be developing closterphobea to the smaller trailer. I have a TB that willl not go in to a two horse strait load of any kind. He will load up on a lawn mower trailer. He just dose not like the small inclosed space. It started graduly and got worce and worce where I have now gavin up on it he only gose int three horse slants.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> Maybe something is banging around inside or outside and making him nervous.


I do this all the time: at the stables driveway, jump out and get in the trailer. You can hear, and feel, what the horse hears/feels when he's in the trailer...maybe there is something banging around....I've done it!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If anyone wants to see pics of it I see someone has the exact same trailer listed a few posts down for sale. The thread is 2004 Featherlite for sale in MD. She's got lots of good pics of the inside.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Axles: Two 3500# rubber torsion axles with electric brakes Tire/Rim: 15" 5-hole silver modular wheels with ST205/75R15 Load Range C tires (Qty:4)

What does load range C mean? Are rubber torsion axles a good thing?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If your dog suddenly started peeing on your new carpet would you just try another color? Your horse is having trouble loading and you need to do what you have to to get him over it. If that means spending a few extra dollars to practice trailer loading then that's what I would do. The other thing I would do is not load him with crops, pulleys and whatever else you used. You need to do it properly or your horse may get harder and harder to load. I like to run a long rope up to the front and then back around to the back so I can put pressure on the rope and stand behind the horse to get it to step forward then I release the pressure.

Now class, how do horses learn? That's right they learn from the RELEASE of pressure. When you finally get your horse in the trailer don't close the gate, don't tie him in and don't go anywhere. Just let him stand and then let him back out.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Kevin, we did use release of pressure to try to get him in. We made him take one step forward, release, another step, release, etc. When he got to the edge, it was like he didn't get that he was supposed to step up. He had a serious brain fart going on. I'll see what my trainer friend has in mind tomorrow and go from there. We do plan on just having him hang out in there for a few minutes each time we load him, assuming we can get him in there at all. 

I'm also going to stop by the trailer shop and see if they have any idea of what the jerking action might be about.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> If your dog suddenly started peeing on your new carpet would you just try another color? Your horse is having trouble loading and you need to do what you have to to get him over it. If that means spending a few extra dollars to practice trailer loading then that's what I would do. The other thing I would do is not load him with crops, pulleys and whatever else you used. You need to do it properly or your horse may get harder and harder to load. I like to run a long rope up to the front and then back around to the back so I can put pressure on the rope and stand behind the horse to get it to step forward then I release the pressure.
> 
> Now class, how do horses learn? That's right they learn from the RELEASE of pressure. When you finally get your horse in the trailer don't close the gate, don't tie him in and don't go anywhere. Just let him stand and then let him back out.


AMEN! I see why my dad thinks your neat!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Kevin, we did use release of pressure to try to get him in. We made him take one step forward, release, another step, release, etc. When he got to the edge, it was like he didn't get that he was supposed to step up. He had a serious brain fart going on. I'll see what my trainer friend has in mind tomorrow and go from there. We do plan on just having him hang out in there for a few minutes each time we load him, assuming we can get him in there at all.
> 
> .


I'm not saying it will work fast but it WILL work. He knows he needs to step up he just doesn't think it's wise. If you just keep the pressure on then he will get in there. You could try to tap him a little on the butt to help encourage him to move.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If this horse was always a difficult loader, I would say he definitely needs some discipline, ground manners/training and practice loading. I'm all for giving a butt whooping when it is deserved. But, from what the OP is saying, he had no problems getting in any trailer before & suddenly has a problem now. I think it is more prudent to eliminate any possible things that could be going wrong with the equipment first. 

When you go for your test drive, you should take a ride, and then have a friend take a ride while you drive because it could be your driving causing part of a problem.

Generally, a Load Range C means a 6 ply rated tire with a maximum load of 1,760 lbs. at 50 p.s.i. All of our trailers have load range G or better, but they are much larger than yours. You can always put a heavier tire on. They may not wear any better, but you will not have to worry about a possible blowout from being overloaded.

From what I can find, that trailer weighs approximately 3,000lbs. With four tires rated total of about 7,000 pounds; add horses, tack, feed, mats (which aren't included in the gross weight); and any other necessities and you could get close to the weight limit of the tires. They may possibly be contributing to the problem, especially if they are worn and/or improperly inflated. A heavier duty tire can make for a smoother ride. When you need to replace the tires, I would suggest talking to the shop about putting a stronger tire on.

The winding road thing where your vehicle seems to "jerk" could be just the transmission shifting itself. Or, it could be your horse hitting the back end and then the front end of the stall causing the jerky feeling. You can't always "hear" the horses moving around back there. In a straight load, jumping around can feel different than when they do it in a slant.

I think it would also be a really good idea to go to an actual truckstop type repair shop or other shop where they are used to dealing with trailers and tow vehicles to see if they might take a test drive and will give you an opinion on anything that might possibly be going wrong.

Once you've eliminated all the possibilities, you should have no worries about having a come to jesus meeting with your horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I'm also going to stop by the trailer shop and see if they have any idea of what the jerking action might be about.


What do you mean by "jerking"? Like pulling back when you are slowing down? I had something like that while back and the reason was my brakes were not properly adjusted. Some play with brakes strength (without the horse of course) solved the problem.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horse sees the trailer as a trap. It's trust that gets them in there. I spent a week getting a horse to load. We started with him just standing and looking in. The moment he turned away (evasive) he was lunged with a few turnbacks then asked to stand again. He was groomed while looking in the trailer. After 3 times he stood as asked, was brushed then put away. That in itself is a big reward for the horse. The next day he stood nicely so I asked for one hoof to load. Then the other. Again with the grooming. I then asked him to back down and walked him away. This was repeated 3 times. I was also teaching him to unload quietly as well. By working in increments by the 5th day he was in and out calmly and relaxed. This was a 2horse straightload, step up trailer. People often don't teach the horse to unload and many horses will panic as off loading can be more frightening than going in.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Jerking could definitely be from brakes, also could be from incorrect hook-up, or balance issues. 

MBP -- have you tried going for a ride in the trailer yet?

To the other posters that are going on the training bend: please re-read the opening post -- the horse doesn't have issues with loading or trailering in general. It seems to be just this trailer.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, update. Yes it was a case of serious respect issues. My friend and his original trailer off the track came over and worked with him. She spent 5 minutes yielding his hindquarters and had him stepping into the trailer within 7 minutes. She showed me how to refine my cues to take the pressure off at just the right moment. I was able to repeatedly both lead and send him into the trailer. We also worked on sending him back and forth through a narrow space which he definitely needs more work on. At least we're off to a great start. 

I'm still going to take the trailer down to the shop and see if they can pinpoint the jerking problem. It happens whether he's in there or not, so something's not quite right. The tires are a bit old looking, so maybe it would be a good idea to put something more beefy on there. 

If I had the money, I'd seriously consider that air shock hitch. Those look fantastic. Oh to dream! Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well thats good news! I would still go for a ride in the trailer. I made my hubby ride in the back one day as I wasn't really liking his driving with Hunter in there. Opened his eyes, he has been hauling trailers for years but never a live load so it was a great experience. Then I rode in the trailer, made me really think and pay attention to how I was driving too (though I have always been very cautious).
Oh and with the tires make sure they are trailer tires. I have seen many trailers with car tire on them and they aren't built to take the weight.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I am late on the discussion, but what happened on Friday? I am also very curious about this~you took a ride with your neighbor pulling you around, right? Also, did your friend/trainer work with Puck?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

jdw said:


> Well, I am late on the discussion, but what happened on Friday? I am also very curious about this~you took a ride with your neighbor pulling you around, right? Also, did your friend/trainer work with Puck?


Unfortunately my friend never showed on Friday, so I didn't get to go for a ride in the trailer. I'm really bummed because I wanted to see how much things were banging around in there. 

My friend did work with him on Tuesday. She did his original off the track ground manners schooling, so it took her very little time to get his attention and have a lively discussion with him about respect. She had him in the trailer in 7 minutes. I've since worked with him every day and have a 99% success loading record. The one time he tried to pull crap, I was able to immediately corrected it. 

We went trail riding yesterday and took my friend's slant load trailer. He went right on both coming and going. It tells me all I really need to know. Sure he was giving me the finger, but was still trying to tell me something. I'm going to resume trailer shopping and switch to a slant load once a good one pops up. Anyone need a nice straight load Featherlite?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What I don't like about a slant load is someone has to go in the trailer to tie the horse in and that can be very dangerous. My preference is for a stock as the horse loads up front, close the inner gate then load a second horse in the back section. Each has a mini box stall and can turn around and travel however is most comfortable.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I originally considered a stock, but I live in New England. If I ever had an emergency in winter, it's just not practical. Everyone says just cover up everything with plexiglass, but who actually ever does that?? I'm not too concerned about tying him up. Once his face is in a bag of hay, he doesn't move.


----------

